# Anyone been to a wedding in Cloonacauneen Castle?



## Killter (4 Feb 2008)

Anyone been to a wedding at Cloonacauneen Castle in Galway? was wondering about quality of food, service, costs...anything really.

Thanks!!

killter


----------



## DipsyChick (7 Feb 2008)

try looking on weddingsonline.ie, you should get more feedback there!


----------



## HappyBudda (7 Feb 2008)

Was there at wedding last august.  Lovely ambiance, food grand(plentiful) and a great outdoor barbeque seating area


----------



## PeterMurphy3 (9 Feb 2008)

havent been to a wedding there myself but I have heard that its very nice


----------



## Killter (9 Feb 2008)

Thank yous!


----------



## Jewel (15 Mar 2008)

My sister was at a wedding there at Christmas. Nice venue but no accomodation for guests at the castle and the no of guests are limited for weddings.


----------



## becky (15 Mar 2008)

I went to a wedding recenetly and stayed there.  I believe there are a few rooms which are given to the couple to distribute as they wish.  You will need to keep numbers small as I fornd the meal dragged on a bit.  There was 160 at the wedding I attended and the kitchen is tiney - otherwise it was a lovely location.


----------

